# New member from Bristol



## johnb (Nov 6, 2017)

I've lurked here for some time and found the forum very enlightening and very helpful - so I joined.

My introduction to coffee happened when I first moved to Bristol, back in the late 60s. One of the delights of the city was the plethora of on-site roasters, be they small grocery shops or the then Cawardine chain of specialist coffee and tea shops. As I walked down the road there would be wafts of roasting coffee as you passed by the various shops. Wonderful.

All those shops have long since faded away but, happily there are some good, larger scale, roasters in the city.

I spent decades using filter but these days I mainly use a french press (taking care with technique).


----------



## sues1958 (Oct 14, 2016)

johnb said:


> I've lurked here for some time and found the forum very enlightening and very helpful - so I joined.
> 
> My introduction to coffee happened when I first moved to Bristol, back in the late 60s. One of the delights of the city was the plethora of on-site roasters, be they small grocery shops or the then Cawardine chain of specialist coffee and tea shops. As I walked down the road there would be wafts of roasting coffee as you passed by the various shops. Wonderful.
> 
> ...


Hi Welcome, I'm new too x


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi mate and welcome


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Blimey, that brings back memories.

Not Bristol or the 60's but Oxford and early 70's. That Aroma emanating from Cawradines, I'm not sure how they did it but just like the fresh baked bakery smell it sure draws you in.

Come to think of it, we were at Rave whilst they were roasting and there was no such smell ???

Welcome and enjoy your stay with us. Do be careful with your wallet though, we like to help people empty theirs


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Welcome mate, nice part of the UK.


----------



## Pal_1 (Dec 9, 2017)

Welcome, i'm a newbie too


----------



## soullna (Nov 17, 2017)

wlecome newbie too


----------



## johnb (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks, everyone, for the welcome.

I mostly buy from a couple of local roasters: Two Day Coffee (I do like their Ethiopian) and Extract Coffee Roasters. Extract have limited stock because they mostly roast to order - so I order online using code "pickup10" (this stops the p&p being added and gives a 10% discount) - then I collect the following day after 3pm.


----------



## Neysh (Dec 19, 2017)

Nice to be here


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi John. i'm in Bristol too. Good tip on the Extract code. have you been inside? It's much bigger than I expected.

Not tried Two Day. I need to go into Broadmead tomorrow for a spot of very targeted Xmas shopping. I'll stop in their Union Street shop!

Dave


----------

